# Fix Lost Connection problem



## jtashiro (Dec 30, 2015)

Having 3 mini's and 1 Bolt, wonderfully working over Moca, when suddenly one of the mini's decides it can't see the Bolt. Cmon! No changes whatsoever in the house, of course. Spend a whole day power cycling, making service connections, etc and still the Mini can't see the Bolt. This happened when I first bought these things 3 years ago, now happening again! TiVo needs to write software that is self correcting and snappier to resolve these 'lost connections' quickly. Otherwise it will be a permanent lost connection when I dump Tivos.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

jtashiro said:


> No changes whatsoever in the house


Time changes everything.


----------

